

The future of games and reality and weirdness and points and things like that - HelenL14
http://www.zefrank.com/zesblog/archives/2010/02/the_future_of_g_1.html

======
mikecane
Jesse Schell’s Monstrous Bonus-Point Police State
[http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/jesse-schells-
monst...](http://ipadtest.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/jesse-schells-monstrous-
bonus-point-police-state/)

